

Tweet from your favourite messenger with TweetSwitch - whitespi
http://tweetswitch.com
A new Comufy powered service called TweetSwitch allows you to receive your tweets via any messenger. The service is still in Alpha version, but 30 new accounts have just been made available for those who wish to try it out.<p>The service currently supports email, MSN and gTalk but the coming days will bring AIM, Yahoo!, and ICQ support, as well as Skype.<p>Feedback welcome.
======
haydenchambers
you want me to give you my twitter login plus do it on an insecure page?

~~~
whitespi
It's going over SSL (JSONP). Nothing insecure. And you password is encrypted
in our DB.

